# Leesylvania State Park fish report



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

Fished Leesylvania yesterday--3/16. Pier was full but did not see much caught there.
Fished the bank near the picnic grounds. Saw to nice cats caught on minnows, caught one on crawlers myself. Saw several small strippers caught and released. Water had a lot of debris floating out to the main river body.
was still a good way to break the winter blahs and a good test run for new equipment.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

Hey OBXFool,
That was me catching all those fish. I was about 100 yards to the right of the pier. I was the one with all all the nice baitcasting surf equipment. I caught 3 catfish and 3 stripers (15"-17"; all using minnows/shiners-store bought). I was also testing out some new gadgets i got from Bass Pro Shop. This battery operated fish indicator worked great. This is a small battery operated(watch battery) device that clips onto your pole and gives off a loud beeping sound and even lights up when the fish strike. For around $5 it was worth it!!!! Everyone who surf fish should get one.
http://www.basspro-shops.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=44515&hvarTarget=search 

I heard that fishing throughout the Potomac was very slow that day. I believe that it had something to do with the moon phase-full moon. I was supposed to go out on a boat but couldn't make it for the 6:00 AM trip. My fishing buddies ended up getting skunked on the boat!!!! Let's plan a trip there again OBXFool....better yet..NC coasat?


~SPG


----------



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Pier_Surf_Guy,

Nice to put a face to one of the names on the site. I caught my cat down near bridge on the way out. Had to stop for a few last casts. It was small, but at least it was a fish. 

I really liked the alarm you had. I will be getting a couple of them. 

I like the idea of another trip down there. I am aiming at this weekend. I may have my boat out of the shop by then. I will let you know.

I am doing the NC coast in April. I will be chasing the elusive stripers.


----------

